

World’s Fastest Robot Versus The Wiimote  - rhymetime
http://singularityhub.com/2010/04/21/worlds-fastest-robot-versus-the-wiimote-video/

======
Groxx
I like one of the comments:

 _obviously it’s a visual tracking system._

Sure about that, are you? This sort of thing is meant to be _paired_ with a
visual tracking system, it's just a machine to move from (x,y) to (x2,y2).
I've seen _plenty_ of examples of cameras hooked to computers detecting object
placement at many many _many_ times faster than this thing can move. The
capability limit hasn't been the visual tracking software, but the actual
speed of the machine to go between points.

